
Show HN: Extension to Convert Videos into Articles - antongera
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/youpost-video-to-article/knnnfdlgppokojcpbphemdikpelebddo
======
antongera
YouPost extension is free and converts YouTube videos into articles with text
and screenshots in one click

